# Tight live show?



## willyman101 (Apr 2, 2010)

I did search for something similar nature but had little luck... promise I searched!

I'm starting out with a new project, and we got some shit written and stuff. However, I'm trying to think of ways to make sure that we are really tight at playing together. In previous I haven't had masses of luck just playing through all the time.

I know there's loads of you on here in sick bands with even sicker live shows, so if anyone could give me some tips about practicing as a band most effectively that makes sure we'll be as tight as can be when the time comes to take it all to the stage. Cheers!


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Apr 2, 2010)

The most efficient thing you can have when striving to be as tight as possible is to have a drummer who ALWAYS practices/performs diligently to a metronome. Furthermore make sure when youre practicing the material at home you're also using a metronome to help get in the habit. 

Rehearse, rehearse, rehearse...


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 2, 2010)

also take video of your first performances. you'd be surprised what you don't notice on stage.


----------



## Demeyes (Apr 2, 2010)

Some advice I would give would be to practice to a click as a band. If you have a set tempo then you will be practicing the exact same song at the exact same pace and it will make everyone play tighter as a unit, anyone who drifts will be clearly audible which will push you all to play it closer to perfection. It might be no harm to have a slightly faster version to practice with too so you will all find it easier to play the slower one.
Also it's important that you can all hear each other but you should maybe try and practice for stage conditions by deliberately setting up so it's hard to hear some instruments. Playing live you won't always be able to rely on good onstage sound so you could try and practice for that.
One other thing is if you want to throw yourself around on stage or even headbang a good bit, you should practice while doing this. You might look like a tool getting very into it in band practice but if you've never headbanged and played the song together before than the stage is not where you want to try it out for the first time.
I know it's a bit of a given but the best thing is just regular practice as a band. If you play together a few times a week then you will all know the stuff inside out and be very comfortable with it. The secret to playing a song very well is the comfort. If you struggle to play the riffs then you'll struggle to play it cleanly and in time.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Apr 2, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> also take video of your first performances. you'd be surprised what you don't notice on stage.



 Always a great idea to look back and critique yourselves. You may think you guys are tight on stage, but you aren't privileged with as good a mix as the audience gets. They get to hear everything that you don't, so try and do this for as many shows as you can!


----------



## _detox (Apr 2, 2010)

Demeyes said:


> One other thing is if you want to throw yourself around on stage or even headbang a good bit, you should practice while doing this. You might look like a tool getting very into it in band practice but if you've never headbanged and played the song together before than the stage is not where you want to try it out for the first time.



 to this and the metronome business. I can't say enough how many bands suffer from obviously not practicing their "stage moves" at band practice and looking awkward as hell on stage. 

Another thing I would add, I think that the tightness of a band could also include the bits of banter/talking between songs. It will feel absolutely ridiculous having your vocalist or whoever practicing that, but it will be well worth it. Maybe not exactly scripted where you have to say the same thing every time, but at least enough to where you know about how much you're going to say and what you're going to talk about where. 

My band plays to backing tracks from a laptop, so the metronome thing has become invaluable.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 3, 2010)

^^^ All great advice.

Something I've done with most of my bands, and plan on doing with my current one, is randomly have someone stop playing for a couple of seconds. It helps simulate a mishap on stage, like your drummer losing a stick, guitarist getting another pick (or like me, tripping over my cable), or even our vocalist getting into a fight with a fan.

It helps keep everyone on track, without becoming to reliant on everything "meshing" all the time. I started doing this when I was on stage a few years ago, and the other guitarist lost his pick. And, since we were playing some very fast paced death metal, he HAD to have a pick. It was only ~2 seconds before he resumed, but I was sooooo used to playing off of him, it threw me off, which threw the singer off, and we FUBAR'd the song for at least 15 seconds or so before we all fell back into place. 

So, what I do now, is sit down with the entire band and explain my idea. Then, (not every practice), someone will just stop for a couple of seconds, then jump back in.

I've even skipped parts in songs, to test the rest of the guys. lol.

EDIT: this is only really useful AFTER the whole band is able to play the songs together as well as you can. Don't start doing this while everybody is still learning the songs...thats just suicide, lol.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 4, 2010)

If you plan on moving on the stage, switching positions etc, PLAN IT. The funny videos of guys eating their pal's headstock in the face while headbanging are only funny when you're the one watching. Moves etc are as much part of the show as the music and should be practised accordingly.
Also get used to play with bad lighting, and specifically with a spot aimed right at your face because the guy is talking to a chick at the same time.


----------



## raximkoron (Apr 5, 2010)

Lighting was my first screw up on stage... There's a couple points in songs where I'm the only one playing, leading into a section... some venues only sync their lights to the drummer, so the stage went almost pitch black... I didn't screw up royally, but there were a few notes that were missed.

A lot of times now during practice, I try to do a lot of it with my eyes closed to simulate those situations.

We'll also attempt songs with a faster tempo from time to time to ensure that everyone can keep up in case someone gets overzealous during a solo interlude or the drummer just feels like bringin' the pain.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 5, 2010)

Lots of good points in this thread.

So long as your drummer is perfectly tight 95% of the time you'll be fine, but playing live to a click helps as does practising exactly what you're going to do on stage and STICK TO THE PLAN.

It's never perfect from the first show, but after a few shows you should start to see results.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 5, 2010)

All of these are good suggestions. I wouldn't say you need to bring it as hard as you do on stage in every rehearsal situation - Division spent 20 minutes working on vocals last night, for example - but you should do it regularly, so that you can execute when you're on stage.

We've played to a click for a long time now. It has its pluses and minuses, but it does make everything tie together better - unless, of course, the drummer can't operate the iPod! 

Spend some time in analysis of your parts, too - are you *actually* playing the same parts the same way when you're supposed to be? This is an argument of rthe two-pronged approach to rehearsal, where you treat a portion as stage show rehearsal and a portion more like recording pre-production, where you split off small parts and rehearse them until everyone is on the same page.


----------



## willyman101 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, these responses are sweet. I will be sure to try some of them out, our drummer is sick, so his timing is always spot on. I'm the only one with earplugs, need to get the guys to get some of them too I guess - I'm not the only one who hears everything way clearer with earplugs am I?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 7, 2010)

willyman101 said:


> Thanks guys, these responses are sweet. I will be sure to try some of them out, our drummer is sick, so his timing is always spot on. I'm the only one with earplugs, need to get the guys to get some of them too I guess - I'm not the only one who hears everything way clearer with earplugs am I?



I find it's a two way street, some frequencies I can hear clearer and others I can't hear as well... I use way cheap earplugs though... 50p earplugs


----------



## drmosh (Apr 7, 2010)

willyman101 said:


> Thanks guys, these responses are sweet. I will be sure to try some of them out, our drummer is sick, so his timing is always spot on. I'm the only one with earplugs, need to get the guys to get some of them too I guess - I'm not the only one who hears everything way clearer with earplugs am I?



well, in a few years you sure as fuck will be because the other guys will have started to go deaf! 
I never used plugs in the beginning and I am damn lucky my ears aren't shot, because my drummers are well and truly fucked.
Now I always wear plugs, I had some custom ones made.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 7, 2010)

willyman101 said:


> Thanks guys, these responses are sweet. I will be sure to try some of them out, our drummer is sick, so his timing is always spot on. I'm the only one with earplugs, need to get the guys to get some of them too I guess - I'm not the only one who hears everything way clearer with earplugs am I?



If you have full-range plugs, they help a lot. If it's the foamies, not so much, unfortunately. I agree with the other comments about saving your hearing - I've been stage left for 17 years, and there's a noticeably larger decline in my hearing on the right side, where the cymbals are closer. I started wearing musician's plugs 10 years ago, and they've saved my hearing - wish I'd started earlier.


----------



## willyman101 (Apr 7, 2010)

Yup, I wear some special live music ones. No idea about any specifics, my Dad got them for me and they were £12 so they MUST be good


----------



## metulkult (Apr 7, 2010)

tried to wear earplugs for a show. 20 seconds into the song i threw them out


----------



## Harry (Apr 8, 2010)

willyman101 said:


> Thanks guys, these responses are sweet. I will be sure to try some of them out, our drummer is sick, so his timing is always spot on. I'm the only one with earplugs, need to get the guys to get some of them too I guess - I'm not the only one who hears everything way clearer with earplugs am I?



I wear ear plugs in pretty much any loud situation. To me loud stuff just sounds clearer with ear plugs too, so nope you're not the only one 



Scar Symmetry said:


> I find it's a two way street, some frequencies I can hear clearer and others I can't hear as well... I use way cheap earplugs though... 50p earplugs



It's definitely worth investing in some better ear plugs man. I used to use cheapo foam ones and upgraded to Hearos and they are infinitely better.



metulkult said:


> tried to wear earplugs for a show. 20 seconds into the song i threw them out



Honestly man, better to just wear them. Doesn't matter if they feel weird or look dorky, as a musician your hearing is damn important


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 8, 2010)

Harry said:


> Honestly man, better to just wear them. Doesn't matter if they feel weird or look dorky, as a musician your hearing is damn important


 
While I haven't been doing so, I'll be wearing plugs from now on. It cuts out enough decibels so you won't hear that live mush of excessive noise and you can actually get a clearer performance. Nothing ruins a performance like a musician who can't hear anything properly. 

With that said, a great mix to your preference in your foldback is essential. Practice goes without saying, but you'll need to hear everything that you practiced. Spend lots of time and care during soundcheck. Speak to the guy running the mixing desk and tell him your demands. For me when I play in my metal band, I always need to hear the kick drum high on my foldback. I rely on that heavily to keep in time with the frantic tempos. Remember, what you hear onstage isn't the same as what you'd hear in front house. You and your bandmates all ought to do the same so all of you can hear each other for maximum tight performance.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, hearing isn't actually a requirement to play tight, symphonic orchestra musicians don't hear what every other instrument does, especially if they're on the other side of where they sit. They do however require a "tightness manager" who is the _chef d'orchestre_. Now, good level orchestras have musicians who can tell you which measure they are currently playing off a two hour symphony, wich isn't necessarily the case with all rock'n'roll musicians.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 12, 2010)

Andromalia said:


> Well, hearing isn't actually a requirement to play tight, symphonic orchestra musicians don't hear what every other instrument does, especially if they're on the other side of where they sit. They do however require a "tightness manager" who is the _chef d'orchestre_. Now, good level orchestras have musicians who can tell you which measure they are currently playing off a two hour symphony, wich isn't necessarily the case with all rock'n'roll musicians.


 
Hearing may not be necessary in that sense, but a guide is still required. In an orchestra's case where they read directly off sheet music, the chef d'orchestre is the guide. But as you said, it's different when compared to rock/metal musicians who some don't even read music. They rely on cues and what the rest of the band is playing. All of that needs to be heard when playing together.


----------



## JohnIce (Apr 12, 2010)

I won't repeat what others have already said. Good points, guys! 

I'll add something though. A lot of the time, all the band members spend time learning all the chords and licks and parts that they have to play. Because we all want to know what to do when we go on stage.

HOWEVER, we don't always take the time to make sure we all _agree_ within the band about everything. Even if you have your riff down so you could play it in your sleep, do you know if the bass player does it the same way you do? Does he sustain a note longer than you, or hit a note on a syncopation where you hit it on the 1? Even if you all play the right notes at the right tempo, it doesn't mean you accentuate everything the same. And this is key if you want to be tight.

With my band, we go through every single bar of every single song, making sure everyone in the band plays every little nuance the exact same way (unless we're playing different rhythms altogether, of course). Agree on which notes/chords are syncopated, which ones are short and which are long (and how long), all the tiny details. It's worth it in the end.

This song is a good example of what I'm talking about. A lot of the chords and riffs are repeated, but the rhythmisations, syncopations and note lengths vary, and so we really made an effort to _agree_ on each one of them:

SoundClick artist: Rhinestone - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 12, 2010)

learn how to read your bandmates.

metronome...fine..maybe the drummer, but for me it was all about reading eachother if you wanna do creative shit on the fly. Its so much fun and exciting.


----------



## McKay (Apr 13, 2010)

One great method is to make everyone record at home. Give them all blank tracks of the songs and say 'record your part over and over until its totally 100% tight on the recording'.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 13, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> learn how to read your bandmates.
> 
> metronome...fine..maybe the drummer, but for me it was all about reading eachother if you wanna do creative shit on the fly. Its so much fun and exciting.



While that's great in and of itself, as a metal band I wouldn't recommend trying that on stage. For better or worse, people are generally expecting metal bands to be razor-sharp live.


----------



## Jogeta (Apr 13, 2010)

you could try taking it in turns not playing (including the drummer!)

its not as stupid as it might first sound;

your other band members know the songs (or should do) and how they are supposed to sound. whoever is not playing can watch and listen to see which parts you're all nailing and which parts need work.

practising by yourself at home to just the drum tracks can help.

perhaps most importantly of all - make sure you can all hear each other!




let us know how the show goes too?


----------



## Jogeta (Apr 13, 2010)

oh and practise while standing up!


----------

